# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Festivali i Këngës në RTSH 2005

## Xhuxhumaku

*Festivali i Këngës në RTSH dhe përfitimet e Artur Zhejit* 

_Nga Xhelil Aliu -_ 

Festivali i Këngës në RTSH, i cili sivjet zhvillohet për të 44-tën herë, ka lindur si një domosdoshmëri e zhvillimit dhe lëvrimit të këngës shqiptare.Dhe e vërteta është se nga viti në vit ai ka ardhur gjithënjë në rritje dhe nuk i ka zhgënjyer dashamirësit e shumtë të këngës. Që kur nisi për herë të parë, në fund të vitit 1961 e në vazhdim, ai ka sjellë vlera cilësore, si në aspektin muzikor e letrar, ashtu edhe në atë interpretues të këngës. Fakti që ne dëgjojmë edhe sot e kësaj dite këngë të Festivalit të Parë, të dytë e me radhë, tregon për punën e madhe profesionale e me pasion që kanë bërë krijuesit e këngës, kompozitorë, autorë tekstesh, orkestrues, intepretues, regjistrues e transmetues të saj nga njëri festival në tjetrin. Por, konstatojmë me këqardhje se kjo traditë e bukur është prishur në festivalet e fundit. Do të dëshiroja të kujtoja ndonjë nga këngët e këtyre festivaleve por, për fat të keq, nuk ka mbetur asgjë. Kjo, sepse drejtuesit që meren me festivalin nuk meren me atë që është esenciale, pra me vetë këngën. Duke patur si qëllim kryesor fitimin, ata i kushtojnë vëmendje anës spektakolar të festivalit, dritave, kostumeve, efekteve etj. Kjo llogjikë ka ndryshuar komplet mënyrën e organizimit dhe proçedurën e punës me të. Redaksija e krijimtarisë muzikore, e cila ka qenë një shkollë e vërtetë e këngës shqiptare, tashmë është kthyer në një sektor inekzistent, i cili ka hequr dorë nga qëllimi kryesor për të cilin është ngritur. Këngët e festivalit vijnë të gatëshme në CD, të regjistruara nëpër studio amatorësh, ndërkohë që mjeshtrit e zërit në Radio dhe studiot ku mund të bëhen regjistrime të mrekullueshme, heshtin. Nuk synohet tërheqja e firmave të njohura, të cilët jo vetëm e rrisin prestigjin e vepritarisë, por sjellin edhe elemente të reja në cilësinë e këngës. Nuk bëhet punë me këngëtarët, të cilët kanë mjaft probleme me të ecurën, me qëndrimin në skenë, me gjestikulacionet e tepërta, apo me imitimin në mënyrë shabllone të këngëtarëve të tjerë. Në këtë mënyrë Festivali nuk është më një skenë ku shpalosen vlerat e vërteta krijuese e interpretuese, një ballafaqim talentesh në kompozim e interpretim, por një vitrinë, ku ekspozohen mallra të prodhuara e të trukuara në punishte të ndryshme. Edhe nxjerja e Orkestrës që bën sikur ekzekuton, është një truk i rëndomtë, i cili tashmë nuk mund të pranohet më. Kjo mënyrë pune ka frenuar krijimtarinë e mirëfilltë të profesionistëve, ka larguar emra të njohur të këngës dhe rrjedhimisht Festivali i këngës në RTSH e ka humbur interesin e publikut. Unë nuk mund ta kuptoj festivalin e këngës pa emra të tillë si Adrian Hila, Shpëtim Saraçi, Redon Makashi, motrat Libohova, Aleksandër Gjoka, etj, të cilët e duan këngën dhe kanë dhënë gjithëçka nga shpirti i tyre, për ta bërë sa më të mirë atë. Drejtuesit e RTSH e kanë më lehtë ta bëjnë festivalin me emra pak të njohur, madje edhe me të rinj, që kërkojnë të bëhen të njohur nëpërmjet një veprimtarie të tillë. Kësaj kategorie mund ti mbyllet goja edhe me pagesa minimale dhe njëkohësisht ti faturohen edhe dobësitë e Festivalit. Sepse, dekoratat e sukseseve dhe autolëvdatat e tipit a doni më për Belulin, drejtuesit i marrin për vehte, siç bënë për pjesëmarrjen në Festivalin e parvjetshëm europian. Edhe pse kjo pjesëmarrje ishte një proçedurë e zakonshme e EBU, për vendet antare të saj, vetë Artur Zheji e Gëzim Podgorica dalldisën prej delirit dhe ishin gati të besonin se aty po lindëte vërtetë RTSH. Udhëtimet që bënë si shoqërues të këngëtares në Turqi, Ukrainë e gjetkë, si dhe intervistat e dhëna përditë prej tyre në ekranin e TVSH, i detyruan njerëzit të thonë: More, kush ka kënduar? Këta, apo Anjeza Shahini?. E njëjta gjë ndodhi edhe vjet me A. Hilën, P. Laçon e L. Çelon, të cilët sivjet nuk do të jenë fare në festival. Në dispozicion të Festivalit vihen shuma jo të vogla. Vjet KD i RTSH mirastoi fondin e festivalit prej 250 milionë lekësh. Por, është një shumë jo e më e vogël që mblidhet nga sponsorët e shumtë që i ofrohen kësaj veprimtarie. Por vetëm një pjesë e këtyre parave shkon në favor të këngës, të shpërblimit të krijuesve të saj, të këngëtarëve, të atyre që ia përcjellin publikut etj. Bile mund të themi që pikërisht ata që e bëjnë punën, shpërblehen më pak. Le të ndalemi pak tek mjeshtri i zërit, ose ai që siguron anën dëgjimore të këngës në publik. Dihet që kënga shijohet duke u dëgjuar. Provoni ta shikoni Festivalin në televizion, ku ka një figurë të bukur, një dekor të mrekullueshëm, kostume e ndriçime perfekte, por që nuk dëgjoni melodinë e këngës. Sigurisht, do të ndjeheshit ngushtë dhe festivali do të ishte i dështuar. Radio-Tiranës nuk i mungojnë ustallarët e zërit, të cilët ndër vite janë bërë mjeshtra të punës me të. Edhe mjetet nuk i mungojnë, madje studiot e saj i kanë zili edhe të huajt që vijnë e shikojnë. Por drejtuesit e RTSH i harxhojnë paratë duke marrë mjete me qera, ndërkohë që operatorët e pa lodhur të zërit dhe figurës, teknikët e regjsitrimit, të montimit e të transmetimit, ata që e bëjnë realisht punën, trajtohen si argatë me nga një lëmoshë qesharake. Vetëm me qeranë e paguar për një vit, ato mjete do të ishin blerë disa herë. Natyrisht, drejtuesit nuk e kanë hallin tek sigurimi i mjeteve. Ata duan që, nëpërmjet këtyre, të mbulojnë rrjedhjen e parave nëpër xhepat e tyre. Po ti hedhësh një sy preventivit të festivalit, të merret mendja nga zërat e shumtë, nga struktura e emërtesa komplet parazitare dhe shpesh të pa nevojëshme. Një mori njerëzish, që nuk kanë asnjë lidhje me këtë veprimtari, nuk lenë gurë pa lëvizur për të regjistruar emrin në borderotë që bëhen për ndarjen parave. Pa llogaritur Drejtorin e Përgjithshëm ose Lalin e Madh, i cili këtu qëndron prapa listave, pasi edhe zarfi i shkon indirekt, janë një mori njerëzish të tjerë, të cilët i vënë vehtes emërtesën e drejtorit, vetëm për të përfituar një shpërblim të majmë nga fondi i festivalit. Kështu kemi Drejtor të Festivalit, Drejtor Artistik, Drejtor organizativ, Drejtor të Fonisë, Drejtor të Ndriçimit, Drejtor të Fotografisë, Drejtor Ekonomik, Drejtor Shtypi etj. pa hyrë në emërtesa të krijimtarisë, si regji, skenografi, skenar, koreografi, etj. Duke krahasuar preventivin e festivalit të vjetshëm me këtë të sivjetshmin, nuk ka si të mos çuditesh me rrumpallëhanen që udhëheq drejtorin e festivalit në caktimin e tarifave. Ja disa zëra, në lekë të vjetra:

*ZËRAT VJET SIVJET*
- Salla e Festivalit - 18 milionë 24 milionë
- Të ftuar artstë të huaj - 20 milionë 15.8 milionë
- Sigla e Festivalit - 7,5 milionë 7.5 milionë 
- Foni me qera - 3 milionë 6 milionë 
- Ndriçim me qera - 7,5 milionë 7.5 milionë
- Drejtori i Festivalit - 1 milionë 3 milionë 
- Prezantuesi i Festivalit - 5 milionë 4 milionë
- Regjisori - 5 milionë 3 milionë
- Krijuesit muzikorë - 27 milionë 30,6 milionë 

Bie në sy këtu pagesa që Gëzim Podgorica i ka caktuar vehtes. Kjo është ajo që deklarohet, por nuk ka naiv ta besojë që Gëzimi e mbyll festivalin me kaq pak fitim. Megjithatë, le të flasim për këtë që është e shkruar. Çfar pune të tepërt po bën sivjet për festivalin ky njeri, që e ka ngritur shpërblimin e vetë, nga një milionë, në 3 milionë? A nuk po bën detyrën e tij ai, për të cilën paguhet jo pak, por një milionë e dyqind mijë lekë rrogë në muaj? Pse u dashka që të paguhet përsëri, duke harxhuar pagën vjetore të dy gazetarëve të Radios, të cilët ai tashmë po i hedh në rrugë, duke mbyllur Kanalin e Tretë dhe një pjesë të Orkestrës. Duke mos u udhëhequr nga asnjë kriter apo ligj i aprovuar për këto tarifa, vjet ai i kishte caktuar regjisorit 5 milionë lekë, kurse sivjet 3 milionë lekë. Natyrshëm lind pyetja: Mos ndoshta sivjet ka më pak punë për regjisorin, apo regjisori i sivjetëm është më i dobët se ai i vjetshmi? Pse pikërisht 5 milionë, apo 3 milionë dhe jo 15 milionë, bie fjala, apo 2 milionë? Natyrisht që në llogjikën e pagesave të sotme, kur dëgjojmë që ky gazetar u ble nga iks TV me 7 milionë e tjetri u shit me 10 milionë, shpërblimi prej 5 apo 3 milionësh mund të mos duket ndonjë çudi. Por RTSH operon vetëm në bazë të tarifave të aprovuara, të cilat edhe këtu duhen respektuar për të qenë në rregull me ligjin. Pa dashur të ekzagjerojmë, nuk mund të mos habitesh nga shifra prej 7,5 milionësh vetëm për një sigël të festivalit, e cila nuk shkon më shumë se dy minuta. Salla e Festivalit, ka po ato kushte dhe përmasa që kishte vjet, kur u paguan 18 milionë lekë, kështuqë nuk kuptohet se pse tarifa e sivjetme është bërë 24 milionë!!! Po kështu mund të themi për të ftuarit nga jashtë ose për pagesa të tjera të panevojëshme, të cilat, tek e fundit, rëndojnë në kurriz të nivelit të këngës dhe festivalit në përgjithësi. Të gjitha këto e mjaft shqetësime të tjera e kanë kthyer Festivalin e këngës në RTSH në një veprimtari të rëndomtë. Ata që meren me organizimin e tij, nuk kanë qëllim kryesor këngën, por pakon që marin nga Babagjysh Festivali i Ri. Gjatë gjithë vitit ata meren me punët e tyre dhe në fund vijnë e bëjnë festivalin. Me mbylljen e siparit të natës së fundit, ata marin pakon dhe nisin përsëri pushimet e gjata njëvjeçare në pritje të pakos që do tu sjellë festivali tjetër. Këta njerëz zbehin emrin e madh të RTSH, i cili është rritur dhe ka fituar respektin e publikut nga puna dhe angazhimi i punonjësve, i gazetarëve, i krijuesve, e jo nga drejtuesit, të cilët në të shumtën e rasteve, kanë spekulluar dhe kanë abuzuar në kurriz të tij. Prandaj është detyrë e vetë krijuesve që të reagojnë ndaj mediokritetit të drejtuesve, të cilët po e zhvleftësojnë këtë festë tradicionale gati gjysmë shekullore të fund vitit, siç është Festivali i Këngës në RTSH. 

 Sot.

----------


## ridy85

Jam larguar nga Shqipria ne shtator te 98. Edicioni i fundit qe kam ndjekur ishte ai i vitit 97 ku fitoi Elsa Lila. Deri at vit mua feastivali me ka pelqyer shum. Si nga ana e kengeve, ana skenike, e te tjera. Kte vitin e fundit duke patur mundsine te shikoja TVSH me satelit, vura re nje kualitet shum te dobet te edicioneve te festivalit pas 97. I vetmi qe me pelqeu qe ai i vitit te kaluar ku cilsia e muzikes ishte me e lart. Ne pergjithsi vura re nje kualitet te dobet persa i perket komplet RTSH si televizion publik. Kjo me vjen keq. 
Sot ne dark pash ca speciale te TVSH per festivalin qe do filloj me daten 16 pra te premten. Mi hypen shum nervat pergjigjet plot indiferentizem nga ana e regjizorit dhe te drejtorit Artur Zheji. Ne vend te jepnin pergjigje entuziasmante per edicionin e ktij viti qe ne fund te fundit ti benin pak publicitet, u pergjigjnin sikur po flisnin per programin e flamur topit qe jepet mbasdite te tvsh dhe jo sikur po flisnin per nje program te drejtperdrejt qe do shikohet nga shqiptaret ne te gjith boten dhe qe esht vetem 3 dit ne vit.
Sa per orkestren esht shum gabim i madh neqoftse e kan pergjysmuar. Ajo esht nje element kryesor ne nje gar muzike live. Biles nje orkester me shum element arrin te percjelli tek publiku edhe nje kualitet akoma me te lart persa i perket kenges nga ana fonike. Edhe skena e ktij viti nga ajo qe vura re mu duk shum koti.
Ishalla gabohem ne kto qe thash edhe te premten shpresoj me te vertet te shoh nje spektakel te mirfillte.
Ne fund te fundit neqoftse RTSH nuk arrin te organizoj nje festival nacional, si pretendon te organizoi EuroVizionin ne rast fitore. Pasi dihet qe kur nje televizion pranon te marri pjese ne EBU, domethene qe ka konditat e pershtatshme per te realizuar nje spektakel te permasave te medha. Sinqerisht TVSH nuk esht e atij niveli.

----------


## ridy85

Edicioni i 44-t i Festivalit të Këngës në Radio Televizionin Publik Shqiptar, mbrëmë tek Kongreset 

Nata e parë e festivalit mbarëshqiptar


A. Mile

Në skenën metropolitane të realizuar nga skenografi Ilia Xhokaxhi, u ngjitën mbrëmë 17 këngëtarët e natës së parë, të edicionit të 44-t të Festivalit të Këngës në Radio Televizionin Publik Shqiptar. I pari që u ngjit në skenën e Kongreseve ishte një nga këngëtarët më të rinj në moshë, Besart Halimi, për të vazhduar me grupin “Sfinks”, Rudin, Edmond Mancakun, Julian Lekoçajn e kështu me rradhë, një armatë e tërë të rinjsh që garojnë për çmimin e parë, trampolinën drejt Festivalit Evropian i cili vitin që vjen zhvillohet në shtetin fqinj, Greqi. Parada e këngëtarëve u prezantua nga Drini Zeqo dhe këngëtarja Soni e cila e veshur në të kuqe çeli festivalin me këngën e saj “Djeg si zjarr”. Si më i sprovuar në këtë fushë Zeqo, ka mbajtur peshën më të madhe të prezantimit, megjithatë edhe Soni është munduar që të jetë në lartësinë e duhur. Por dy prezantuesit nuk kanë drejtur të vetëm. Një punonjëse e RTSH-së, një futbollist senegalez, një kasap, një vajzë që pi qetësisht kafenë në një nga baret e Tiranës… prezantuan emrat e autorëve të këngëve në konkurrim. Ka qenë kjo ide e regjisorit Leonard Gjata, ndoshta, jo vetëm për të lehtësuar punën e prezantuesve që për herë të parë drejtojnë një aktivitet me këto përmasa, por edhe për të treguar që festivali i dimrit është më popullori në Shqipëri. Dhe kjo është e natyrshme me 44 vitet që mban mbi supe, megjithatë vitet e fundit, popullariteti i festivalit të fundvitit u eklipsua disi nga konkurrenca e dy festivaleve të tjera private të këngës. Megjithatë pjesëmarrja në Festivalin Evropian, duket sikur qenkësh ilaçi për të rikthyer interesimin për këtë aktivitet. Krahas këngëtarëve që jetojnë brenda territoreve shqiptare, kanë ardhur edhe këngëtarë nga Kosova e Maqedonia, si Edona Llaloshi që interpretoi mbrëmë e Agim Poshka. Por ka të tjerë që kanë ardhur edhe më nga larg, si Miriam Cani që pretenduese vjen në këtë festival nga Gjermania. Jo më me pak pretendime janë rikthyer edhe emra që i kanë munguar skenës së festivalit, si Manjola Nallbani e Albërie Hadërgjonaj. Sa i përket ritmeve, ato janë nga më të ndryshmet, nga baladat, tek rroku, hip-hopi, etj. Çuditërisht, nuk ndihet aq e theksuar si një vit më parë tendenca për të gërshetuar ritmet pop me ato folk, megjithatë edhe ky variant nuk mungon. Në skenë ngjitet edhe këngëtarja Soni e shoqëruar nga grupi popullor i Tepelenës, nën një kompozim të Genti Lakos. Sot, në natën e dytë pritet që të ngjiten në skenë 17 këngë të tjera dhe emra të njohur këngëtarësh e krijuesish. 




17/12/2005 nga gazeta SHEKULLI

----------


## Qerim

http://www.rtshfestival.com/

----------


## Blue_sky

Di kush si quhet kenga(dhe kengetarja mundesisht  :kryqezohen:  )qe hapi naten e dyte?(jo ne konkurim natyrisht)

----------


## Brari

pash naten e dyte..
dobet shume  veshjet muzika e skena..

me pelqeu vec kenga e dyte e nates se dyte.. e kompozuar dhe kenduar nga njifar S mara a sdi si e kishte..

kusuri..merre me lang se mishi u maru ..kur thot poplli..

----------


## ridy85

Blue sky naten e dyt e hapi kengetarja Soni e cila dhe prezantonte festivalin

----------


## ridy85

I ndoqa te dy netet. Nata e dyt ishte shum me lart se e para nga ana e skenike dhe ajo e ndriçimit. Kenget nuk ishin fort keq. Ndryshim shum i madh se sa me vitet e kaluara.

----------


## Blue_sky

Ncuq,Sonin e njoh une,vetem nese i ka prere floket e bere bjonde  :pa dhembe:  Ajo per te cilen flas une eshte bjonde,floke te shkurtra,e shoqeruar me ca balerine,cisme te bardha deri ne gju,jeans...a dicka e tille.Kendoi nje kenge qe me pelqeu.

----------


## inter__fan

me mire festivalin ta fitoje ajo gjermania e grupit prelude, jo se e kishte ndonje gje por e kishte me moderne kengen se te tjeret,,,
pastaj na jep gjermania 10 pike ne eurovizion:-)

----------


## FЯODO

Te shofim ca kenge vk do dali fituese ket here :pa dhembe:  
Problemi me muziken shqiptare nuk eshte te talenti sepse kengetari e ka zerin dhe nuk eshte aq e veshtire te interpretosh bukur ne skene.
Problemi eshte se muzika behet nga kompozitore lagjesh ose me mire te them pa asnje perqindje shije.
Sa bukur filloi kenga e Genta Ismailit te Kenga magjike dhe 15 sekonda ne kenge thashe une qe kjo kenga do dali skandal se e paramendova kapacitetin e aftesise se kompozitoreve tane ne festivale. :pa dhembe:  
Pse mos ta kompozoje vete artisti muziken?
Nuk do cuditem po u zgjodh nje kenge skandal prape si gjithmone. :pa dhembe:

----------


## FЯODO

Hey a na thote njeri dicka per ket kengetaren e re Erinda Dhima se me beri pershtypje kenga e kendonte me theks sikur te ishte greke :djall me brire:  
A eshte minoritare kjo baxhella dhe nese po si ka mundesi keta mbeturina e lejojne te kendoj ne festivalin kombetar e mundesisht te perfaqesoje Shqiperine me ate theks greku :djall me brire:  
Ca info please ......

----------


## Pasiqe

Pashe fotot dhe me erdhi te qesh: Kozma Dushi ishte veshur si bankier nje nate dhe si "pimp" naten tjeter, Edmond Mancaku i veshur si shofer Skode, Aurel Thellimi si katunar nga Teksasi. Guximtar Rushani kendonte me shall leshi ne qafe.

Kush e fitoi festivalin si perfundim? Qe mos vdes injorant.

----------


## ridy85

Fitoi Luiz Ejlli me kengen "zjarr e ftohte". 
Juria o ka kompetentat e ktij timit se per ndryshe nuk ka mundsi. Ta themi drejt, kenga shum e bukur per te fituar festivalin, po sa per eurovizionin, as qe nuk behet fjale. Shum folklorike per audiencen europiane. Ne vjet u dogjem me Ledinen pikerisht se kenga ishte etno, jo se s'ishte e bukur, mua kenga "neser shkoj" me pelqen shum, por e pam te gjith si perfundoi. Kte vit me duket se s'kemi per ta kaluar gjysemfinalen

----------


## Sa Kot

Po mire mo, t'a marrim vesh ne...nuk kane turp keta juristat e nderuar qe zgjodhen kete kenge midis gjithe atyre te tjerave qe kishin!!! 

Jeni ne vete ju o njerez, pse mo kenga e Luiz Ejllit ishte fituese e festivalit sipas jush? Kjo kenge jo vetem qe eshte e dobet per rrymen e muzikes qe ka, po eshte ofenduese per c'do Shqiptar ne bote! Dhe ja u them shume seriozisht! Ja, tani do shkoje ne maje te Athines loloja edhe do na prezantoje si kafshe te egra me gajde...turp turp kush t'a degjoje!!! C'jane keto shtaza do thone Evropianet, keto kafshe parahistorike me canta me pipa ne maje te gojes.

Po ajo kapelja e ketij Luizit, per c'a e perdor tjeter ai? Se si shume klluf klluf :djall me brire:  duket...

Vallaj per zotin kemi per te lon nam ne Eurovizion. Si nuk zgjodhen nje njeri persmari keta dreqer. Po me gajde na lane gjithe jetes.....zgjidhni o njerez kenge klas t'a haje dreqi, c'jane keto turpe per Zotin!!

Kombi jone do te prezantohet kete Maj ne Athine, Greqi me nje performance qe vallaj, do na beje te dukemi si klyshat e shejtonit. Ja mbajeni mend kete qe po ju them. :uahaha:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Ard

Nje zhgenjim i papare.Turp per jurine.Evis Mula ose Erinda Dhima(gjysma e se keqes kjo por shume me e mire se te tjeret)duhej te fitonin.
Ta qajne vendin e Anjezes dhe ta kujtojne ate me nostalgji tashme....
...akoma nje krim nga "artistet-veteran(shiko Avni Mulen)-juri"...

Ika se jam me nerva tani



rydi85,ky e pe apo degjove te bukuren ti ne kengen fituese?Mos qofsha gabim por kenga sic nisi ashtu mbaroi,pa ngjyra,pa muzikalitet,pa performance....nje lemsh i thurur keq.Isha teper indiferente per kengen dhe mund te them qe e kalova tek Portokallia kur filluan notat e para.Barkmedhenjte qe s'dinin se c'kendonin apo tek bicim-cifteteli qe perdridheshin me kot?



Frodo,Erinda eshte nje kengetare e talentuar dhe ajo fjala "baxhello" sikur nuk i pershtatet,teper ordinere me duket per t'iu drejtuar asaj.PO ,ajo ka 14 vjet qe kendon ne Greqi dhe me "emra te medhenj" te lutem,qe do kishte zili cdo kengetar te ishte ne vendin e saj.Jo se e pelqej muziken qe ajo kendon,por ajo thjesht kendon alla-elenika qe te mbijetoj ne kete vend.

----------


## Sa Kot

Jam shume dakort me Ardin. Megjithese per Erinden do kisha qejf te shikoja dicka me "shqip" si te thuash, se diksioni ka rendesine e vet ne kenge apo jo.....megjithese kishte nje prezantim shume te mire. Naten e pare e pelqyen goxha...por ne finale gjysma e brohoriti dhe gjysma tjeter ja bente booooo. :sarkastik:  

Hajt mo, u pa puna.....PO EVIS MULA KISHTE KENGEN FITUESE PA DYSHIM!!! Pa asnje kokerr dyshimi ne mendjen time. Ky eshte nje skandal qe u be, edhe nuk kishte pse te behej "ashtu kot". Kur shumica e njerezve do Evis Mulen edhe juria na e nxjerr Evisin te treten, na le te mendojme se ka ca rrokulla qe jane vertitur ne kete mes!

Mua do te me vije nje turp i thelle kur te shoh Eurovisionin ne Maj dhe te shikoj Luiz Ejllin te prezantoje shtetin tone dhe kulturen tone me dicka me te ethet se kenga "Zjarr E Ftohte"...me keq se kaq nuk ka nga te shkoje!!!

TURP! EVIS MULA, TI JE FITUESJA MI SHPIRT...as mos e vrit mendjen se c'vendosi juria. Nje juri qe mosha mesatare e tyre ishte 158 vjec, c'fare pret me shume!!!!! Kushedi si i kane rrotulluar pleqte e shkrete, rryshfet ketej rryshfet andej, tek e tek e tek..... :djall me brire:   :djall me brire:

----------


## mendi9

kenga fituse e mir ishte,pse e keni marr me kaq pesimizem po te fiton alberie hadergjonaj do ishte me mir po prap mir

kush ka mundesi qe ti gjen kenget le ti dergon tung ju pershendes

----------


## Sa Kot

> kenga fituse e mir ishte,pse e keni marr me kaq pesimizem po te fiton alberie hadergjonaj do ishte me mir po prap mir
> 
> kush ka mundesi qe ti gjen kenget le ti dergon tung ju pershendes


C'a bukurie ka ajo kenge. Fillimi eshte me shume recitim sesa kendim, pastaj dalin bajlozet me gajde, i ve edhe ky kllufin te koka, i ka vjedh edhe Ardit Gjebreas nja dy tre gjona, amon.....se me ka plas buza!! :Kercim pupthi4:  

Tre vendet e para ne kete festival, PA DYSHIM: EVIS MULA, ARBERIE HADERGJONAJ, MARIZA IKONOMI & ERION KORINI!!

Meqe ra fjala, kenget e festivalit mund t'i gjeni ne Soulseek. Provoni search word: ALB 2006.  :Lulja3:   :xhemla:

----------


## ridy85

Me iku petlla fare....me shum rri e mendoj qe fitoi Liuz Ejlli e me shum nevrikosem. Nevrikosem sepse akoma ato l*qet e tvsh nuk e marrin punen e Eurovizionit seriozisht. SkaNDAL I VERTET. Dhe mendoja se kte vit do u bente diçka me e bukur pasi e treta e verteta. Pastaj ato te jurise...lene mos e pyt. Kur kishin ndermend ti jepnin çmimit nje kenge labe, po jepja Evis Mules se ajo e kishte shum me te bukur se Luiz Ejlli dreqi ta haj. 
Pastaj besoj se po ta kishte fituar Arberie Hadergjonaj do kishte qen akoma me mir. Kenge me te vertet moderne dhe qe perfaqson tamam muziken e lehte shqiptare. 
Kte vit mu dukte sikur po shifja festivalin e Gjirokastres, te gjitha kenget etno. Kto artistet shqiptar kujtojn se esht gje e bukur te futesh traditen gjithandej. S'esht e vertet. Quhet festivali i muzikes se lehte. Ja morrsha te keqen Elsa Liles, Aureles, Irmes dhe Erandes, Mira Konçit, etj, qe me te vertet neper festivale kan sjellur kenge te lehta. 

Sa per eurovizion......... do lejm NAM.

----------

